# Black Strela 3133 remake vs original 3017 chronograph



## marc_wl (Feb 11, 2006)

I am the proud owner of several original _Strela_ 3017 chronographs, including the first that was restored and repaired due to the kindness of members of this forum thanks to Frank Valentin and Mark Gordon!).

The _Strela_ is indeed a sort of flagship of _Poljot_ that edited a remake chrono on the basis of the 3133 chrono caliber. It is still vailable at raisonable price (less than 200 Euros) and I decided recently to get one. It arrived today. Here it is just out of the box with still the protective films and a initial leather band (looks a Spanish production)








​







​







​
I beleived that the case was the same than recent certain Volmax _Sturmanskie_ chronos like this one for instance :








​
However it's a really a specific case, 38 mm diameter (41 including the crown), 47.5 mm to the lugs (the original _Strela_ 3017 is 35.5 (38) 46). The lugs has the unusual intermediate width of 19mm.








​
To adapt my _Rowi_ bracelet I had to a bit of jewellery to reduce the 20mm link to 19 mm .








​
The dial and the paletted hands are very close to the original design. As matter of fact, I have never seen such new one! 








​
Let's now compare with my black 3017's :








​ "Tachymeter" vs "Tachymetre" ("Telemeter" for both!)







​ ("Made in Russia" vs "Made in USSR"...)







​
The remake is 14.5mm thick due to the 3133 caliber, while the original _Strela_ is only 11.5mm (that was the particularly elegant shape of 50's chronographs).








​
Of course the case is nowaday made of stainless steel while the original was a chrome-plated brass (the case back was in stainless steel). like the original Strela, the case edges are brushed are polished on the top. The screwed transparent back, crown and pusher are now water protected to 3 atm (no protection at all for the original).

Finally, I am very happy. The watch keeps the visual aspect of the original _Strela._ The mineral curved crystal is also a good idea to retain the aspect similar to the original acrylic crystal. Nice! |>


----------



## TZAG (Mar 25, 2006)

Once again, excellent comparison Marc! |>


----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)

Great post :-!:thanks


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## tiyok (Feb 11, 2006)

iinitially i was stunned to read the title..i thought it was about strela on diving session :-d


----------



## marc_wl (Feb 11, 2006)

tiyok said:


> iinitially i was stunned to read the title..i thought it was about strela on diving session :-d


:-d would have been the first and the last...


----------



## samol (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanks for this review,
Do you changed your daily watch or do you still wear the 3017 one ?


----------



## NEG (Aug 11, 2006)

Great review Marc.

FYI, if you can be bothered to deal with him Juri has the correct 19mm Poljot Bracelet for these re-issues.


----------



## Strela (Apr 30, 2005)

*Congratulations, Marc!*

They make a nice pair:-!


----------



## marc_wl (Feb 11, 2006)

samol said:


> Thanks for this review,
> Do you changed your daily watch or do you still wear the 3017 one ?


:thanks to all. I noticed that my new Strela has a somehow special hand set (chono hands).

Past year I used a lot my first 3017 as "daily" watch. When I started to learn diving, I had to switch to more protected watch. ;-)










But these 3017's can really be used normaly when they are in good condition.


----------



## Frode (Mar 23, 2006)

STOP THAT!!!!

I HAVE ENOUGH WATCHES! 

MY WIFE SAYS 12 IS ENOUGH! AGGGHHHH........o|

Congratulations! Beatifull -|>


----------



## pacifichrono (Feb 11, 2006)

Here's another black dial Strela with the Juri L. bracelet:


----------



## parrotandpitbull (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks folks, but the comparison picture makes my decision that much easier, but in a way harder after the events of last night. I HAVE THIN WRISTS!!!!!. The new watches are enormous. It would look ridiculous on my wrist. In fact hangover the edges. On the other hand my new to me, vintage Poljot Auto 2616 h n was ticking merrily away,keeping fantastic time, when I went to put it on this morning it was dead in the water. ( any suggestions for simple home remedy). That makes my case for vintage. They can be from an unscrupulous dealer ( it had been serviced, lol) etc, etc. Im between a rock and a hard place with the Strela. Thanks for all your input, but Im still in the same situation as before. Any more advice appreciated. Ill do a separate post for the ailing Poljot, but to anybody who reads this and might know a simple cure lol.....Regards, P&P


----------



## pacifichrono (Feb 11, 2006)

The 19mm bracelet on my black reissue (above) was from Juri L.


----------



## Seele (Jan 9, 2010)

Frode said:


> STOP THAT!!!!
> 
> I HAVE ENOUGH WATCHES!
> 
> ...


Frode,

No spouse here :-d

But so I was told, they tend to have more than twelve pairs of shoes... :think:


----------



## paveiv (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks to Marc and his photos, I bought mine 3133 (from Julian Kampmann). And now it is time to get 3017


----------



## obsidian (Feb 13, 2006)

I've got two "new" Strela-- a black dialed reissue from Poljot itself before it closed, and a recent white dialed version that Juri Levenburg sells.
Though the lugs on the newer cases are long, they still fit my 6.25" wrist with no overhang.


----------



## paveiv (Apr 8, 2010)

Hello all,

I have one newbie question - this Strela is my first mechanical chronograph so I do not know if the behaviour I am going to describe, is normal:

when the power reserve goes low(er), after aproximately (very aproximately) 24-30 hours and I start the chronograph, the chrono hand stucks at 55 seconds and entire watch "freezes". After I stop the chronograph, the watch starts to work normally again. After winding, this does not occur. Again, this happens only when the power reserve is low so it is not an issue for me, I just want to know if this is standard behaviour or not.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2010)

Marc, which one is your? 
Stainless Steel Watch Bracelet Watchband Watch Straps and Watchstrap Accessories UK


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

+1 The black Strela on st.st.mesh really does look the part.


----------



## chronos1969 (Aug 30, 2006)

Very nice! I've got the white dial version. Now I think I want the black one as well. Help.....


----------

